# Taurus revolvers big and small



## Shep (Jun 22, 2010)

A Model 415 .41 mag, a model 608 .357 mag, and a model 941 .22 mag.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

As for the 3 Taurus that has been shown above i would have to say with just looking at them i would have to go with the first one that was shown. please someone explain the diffrence between the 3 handguns

Lisa


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

these as with any revolvers come in many calibers and barrel length.The longer the barrel the easier to hit real accuritely.The first one is what is referred too as a snub nose or snubby.A good choice for ccw due to small barrel length.This like any come in selection of caliber.The most popular is the .38.It is a good weapon especially with advances in ammo manufacturing.It is and has been a mainstay of detectives nationwide as primary and backup.They seem hard to shoot for newbies due to short sight radious-but that is also proven wrong with proper training and good basic shooting skills.With an exposed hammer like these you have the SA/DA ability.Cock the hammer and trigger pull is light.I like them for the history they have,simplicity of design and ease of concealment.
The other 2 are the same basic pistol with longer barrels.The larger revolvers also seem to have a wider range of caliber choice.The longer barrel seems to be able to hit more accuritely due to longer sight radious.But the snub nose can be just as accurite.
Dont totally dismiss revolvers as they are fine pistols.Over a lifetime I have had a number of these and always enjoyed them.They are a great self defense weapon.5or 6 rounds of .38 into an attacker will get good results if they are in the proper spot.

I hope this helps you Lisa


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/member...able-picture7188-taurus-85-ultra-lite-001.jpg
http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/member...sweet-addition-my-collection-i-love-puppy.jpg


----------



## tylerborden75 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a Taurus 85 revolver, double/single action, and I love it. Have had no problems with it so far.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

A couple little 5 shot revolvers in 45 ACP. The one one the bottom is part of the old Taurus Total Titanium line so it is all Titanium except for the lockwork and a SS sleeve for a barrel.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had an 85 and a 605? (357 version) and I really liked them both. Wish I'd kept them. Good guns.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm a proud new owner of an old gun a 741 32h&r (my first wheel gun). But I am not new to Taurus as I have already owned a pt909 and a 709 slim. At the moment I am very pleased with the gun. I use to carry it from time to time and it conceals quite well.
32mag caliber is a good load for the reality of the country I am living in (Portugal quite peaceful ). Only cons the price of ammo. Here it's stupidly expensive. So I practice with 32 S&W long and carry 32mag. I made de the wood grips myself as an after work project.


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my Taurus .38 SPL+P,One day I may be posting the Taurus .357 Mag here too.


----------

